# NFC disks to start shipping in February...



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Email coming from the Indigogo. At last!

For people not familiar with the NFC:


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry are you saying Niche has said they will start shipping these in Feb?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Possibly a silly question but... since the aperture in the disk is fixed in relation to the moving burr does or could this have any implications for uneven burr wear or perhaps more to the point sideways stresses on the spindle?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Possibly a silly question but... since the aperture in the disk is fixed in relation to the moving burr does or could this have any implications for uneven burr wear or perhaps more to the point sideways stresses on the spindle?


 No


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

M_H_S said:


> Sorry are you saying Niche has said they will start shipping these in Feb?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Yes. That's what they said.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> No


 No - it's not a silly question or "no" as an answer to the question?

I had the same thoughts when I first saw the concept of this disc. I wouldn't be concerned about the stress on the shaft but one area of the moving burr will have more wear than the opposite one.

Or why don't you think so?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No, as an answer to the question.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

I am actually looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> No, as an answer to the question.


 That's what I thought. But why is your answer no?

... to avoid uneven wear one could change the alignment of the disc to the burr whenever you disassembled it e.g. for cleaning...

... or maybe this is just one of those theoretical issues which won't have a real impact within the first 100 years of usage of the grinder...


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

There are 3D templates available already if you own a fancy printer:










https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4007828

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3800123


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I didn't buy direct, is there anything in the email about how to get hold of one in that case?


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

catpuccino said:


> I didn't buy direct, is there anything in the email about how to get hold of one in that case?




Update 74


NFC Disk Update

Currently we are planning to have the NFC disk available to order as an extra spare part around mid-February. It will also be available with the grinder around the same time.
When we have the exact dates and details, we will be sure to let you know when it is available.
We really appreciate your excitement, but please try to avoid emailing us about this part as you will only receive the same answer.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Johey said:


> That's what I thought. But why is your answer no?
> 
> ... to avoid uneven wear one could change the alignment of the disc to the burr whenever you disassembled it e.g. for cleaning...
> 
> ... or maybe this is just one of those theoretical issues which won't have a real impact within the first 100 years of usage of the grinder...


 You're talking about one spot on the breaker zone...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it does anything in terms wear it will distribute the beans more evenly around the outer burr - ? One rev in theory covers all parts evenly.

Mazzer use something that looks more like a propeller = 2 rather large holes.

A question - will the actual Niche part look like the disc or like the thingyverse auger type shape ?

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

John it will look exactly the same as the prototype disk in the test Niche, except it will have the Niche logo on it.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Apologies if I'm out of date on this - there was talk of Niche sending these out automatically to existing owners..... anyone know if that's still the plan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Good - I drink elephant types now and again. Augers - intended to move beans in tubes - horizontally. Then comes big beans.

Niche grinds these beans rather slowly and I did wonder about adding a "propeller" but thought it needed to carry the burr key etc. Idea being to force a bit of prebreaking. Can't do that myself at the moment.

John

-


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

kennyboy993 said:


> Apologies if I'm out of date on this - there was talk of Niche sending these out automatically to existing owners..... anyone know if that's still the plan?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I hope not. I have relocated since buying my niche.

And you have to pay for postage.


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Apologies if I'm out of date on this - there was talk of Niche sending these out automatically to existing owners..... anyone know if that's still the plan?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have to pay for postage so I assume not

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Apologies if I'm out of date on this - there was talk of Niche sending these out automatically to existing owners..... anyone know if that's still the plan?


 No there was never any talk of that....It was always that they didn't want a profit from them, just covering of P&P (inc distribution costs) costs to make them available to order.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So presumably purchasers will get an email notifying them of the disk being available @DavecUK?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> So presumably purchasers will get an email notifying them of the disk being available @DavecUK?


 Perhaps and e-mail, or they will simply appear on the website, perhaps a facebook post (I don't use FB), probably a combination of all 3. I would imagine the second they can be ordered, people will post about it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a couple of update notifications from Niche via indiegogo. It stated available in Feb and in a roundabout way suggested that people should refrain from contacting them about the disc. So suspect they are getting enquiries.

 The notifications were "great fun" as indiegogo reckonned I had unsubscribed - news to me. I found my way to the update eventually and suspect indiegogo was hoping that I would accept more emails off them. Rather than taking me to the Niche update the link took me to an unsubscribed page with options to subscribe to several things.

So they may tell people that the discs are available in the same way. Some charge will be required so not sure how they will handle that

The update is as follows

Update 74

NFC Disk Update

Currently we are planning to have the NFC disk available to order as an extra spare part around mid-February. It will also be available with the grinder around the same time.
When we have the exact dates and details, we will be sure to let you know when it is available.
We really appreciate your excitement, but please try to avoid emailing us about this part as you will only receive the same answer.

John

-


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

A friend is asking if such a device can be retrofitted to a Sage Pro grinder?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> A friend is asking if such a device can be retrofitted to a Sage Pro grinder?


 You'd need the grinder to check for space but there is nothing there to lift it above the burrs. They use a nut to retain the burr and the thread isn't that long.

The burr geometry is entirely different as well. Loads of corkscrew on the centre one and I mean loads and tapers to allow beans to near drop in. Not much space for beans to bounce about either due to the hopper.

 Mind you that wont stop owners from lusting for one or using grind cups. I have done that with one and wouldn't advise it.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> There are 3D templates available already if you own a fancy printer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I should have mentioned a screw like that to force the beans in is the last thing you want to be doing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The only other thing that occurs to me after studying the photo is that the screw is actually pushing the beans out as the grinder rotates clockwise? Although it's the opposite to what I thought, again not something I would want to be doing?

perhaps I'm getting old....

Nah perhaps it is forcing em down after all...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL The thanks wasn't because I would be inclined to do it like that. It would still need one rotation to evenly distribute beans. Looks like it pushes beans down with clockwise rotation to me.

One for a Sage would probably finish up a bit like a top hat to lift the "disc" above the burrs. It would then need a plug to cover the nut. There isn't much space and big beans would need to be able to fall onto the burrs. The hopper has 2 outlets as well which might add complications or help when people weigh in.

The mazzer conical I have seen uses a propellor type thing rather than a disc. I'd suspect it just encourages prebreaking and evens out distribution into the burrs. As I couldn't make one at the moment I haven't measure spacings etc. Probably helps when the hopper is low as well. From using the Sage hopper on that one doesn't care two hoots about weight of beans in the hopper arggggg until the hopper in my case developed a coating of oil which stopped them from falling in - had to dismantle it completely to wash as it would be nigh on impossible to get it dry again in one piece.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe some one could post a photo of the auger in an EK or similar. I'm curious as I would expect it to have a much larger "thread pitch" than the thingverse part.

John

-


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

There are many threadtypes/augurs for the burr carrier of the EK43


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

> by Martin Nicholson
> 
> Feb 10, 2020 • 9:02AM
> 
> ...


 Pretty chuffed I ordered my NZ yesterday and it's arriving tomorrow with the new NFC disk!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

tohenk2 said:


> There are many threadtypes/augurs for the burr carrier of the EK43
> 
> 
> View attachment 35816
> ...


 Thanks. I expected to see coarser. Missed the post as well - so much for all unread. It's happened on others.

John

-


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

The latest message from them said existing owners can order end of this month.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

M_H_S said:


> The latest message from them said existing owners can order end of this month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Their update from yesterday says early next month. Guess they're building and preparing stock or something.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

M_H_S said:


> The latest message from them said existing owners can order end of this month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Did they publish an order form of some sort?


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks like we need to hold tight until next month (which I guess means early/mid March) at which point all details of the practicalities/logistics behind how we actually get the disk will be provided.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Now I see availability has been confirmed and grinders are shipping with them.....I got these a while back, given a few away to friends local to me with a Niche. They look good, especially with Niche on them....make a nice difference too. Probably the first photo of an actual production NFC disk. I will be interested to see the finalised ordering process they come up with.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Now I see availability has been confirmed and grinders are shipping with them.....I got these a while back, given a few away to friends local to me with a Niche. They look good, especially with Niche on them....make a nice difference too. Probably the first photo of an actual production NFC disk. I will be interested to see the finalised ordering process they come up with.


@DavecUK has the disk changed your workflow e.g no/less WDT?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

KingoftheHeath said:


> @DavecUK has the disk changed your workflow e.g no/less WDT?


 I simply run a chopstick around the edge of the cup with certain coffees that need to go very fine like El Salvador, MM etc.. to unstick, not to mix. I posted the effect of the disk which should have clearly shown mixing was unnecessary and why that would be so. It didn't get much interest from those suggesting that type of test, can't think why?

What I did is below, I luckily managed to find it even though it was buried. Have a good read of that and a few subsequent posts. I'd love to see people doing the same test after single dosing some other makes of grinders (I suspect that won't happen). I was also happy to put it up because I'm sure people with a Niche and NFC may want to try it themselves.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48599-niche-zero-popcorning/page/6/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=704276&embedComment=704276&embedDo=findComment#comment-704276

I did the test mainly out of curiosity as a result of a previous group test request by a forum member that went nowhere really and I do love to test out my "assumptions" properly because I prefer facts.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I simply run a chopstick around the edge of the cup with certain coffees that need to go very fine like El Salvador, MM etc.. to unstick, not to mix. I posted the effect of the disk which should have clearly shown mixing was unnecessary and why that would be so. It didn't get much interest from those suggesting that type of test, can't think why?


  Does it come with a stick to go with my MM Dave.

Also wonder what NFC stands for as think EDD is better = even distribution disk as that is probably what it does for most of a grind - tends to keep all flutes full. Any theories welcome.

My sticky beans don't pop corn much. A light roast really does especially towards the end

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Niche Flow Control Disk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Niche Flow Control Disk


 Lol can't argue with that. 

John

-


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> Did they publish an order form of some sort?


Some people where selected to test shipment of the discs via China. Each received 2 discs. They were not allowed to share info about this but one person accidentally caught the link for ordering while it was on a FB page somewhere for a very short time.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

When just the disc is available I suppose it will pop up as an item on indiegogo payment is via paypal if I remember correctly.

Suspect I will be adding some big beans to my usual bean order when I get mine. I have noticed that niche behaves a bit differently with these. Can't say popcorning was dramatic though more an extended grind time

John

-


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Already has as posted 10th February

All orders will now be shipping with the NFC disk included as of today.

We plan to have the NFC disk available to order early next month, and we will post all the details on Indiegogo and our social media when we have them.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected] and we will be happy to assist.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Just arrived with NFC disc prefitted. Hardly noticed it there and the grind is still pretty fast.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> Just arrived with NFC disc prefitted. Hardly noticed it there and the grind is still pretty fast.
> 
> <img alt="20200212_100725.thumb.jpg.1af8ee959753ce0c2c2495daeda3f63a.jpg" data-fileid="36215" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/20200212_100725.thumb.jpg.1af8ee959753ce0c2c2495daeda3f63a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Is it not upside down?


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> Pretty chuffed I ordered my NZ yesterday and it's arriving tomorrow with the new NFC disk!





KingoftheHeath said:


> Michael87 said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived with NFC disc prefitted. Hardly noticed it there and the grind is still pretty fast.
> ...


 Well spotted


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Michael87 said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived with NFC disc prefitted. Hardly noticed it there and the grind is still pretty fast.
> ...


 It rotates with the upper burr.

Edit- oh I see what you mean.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

@Michael87 but the writing looks to be upside down?


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

KingoftheHeath said:


> @Michael87 but the writing looks to be upside down?


 Oh yes!, it is. WIll flip that now


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> Oh yes!, it is. WIll flip that now


And upload a new photo once done


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I cant seem to unscrew the nut, the top burr just rotates with it (both ways).


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> I cant seem to unscrew the nut, the top burr just rotates with it (both ways).


I think you'd normally create resistance by holding the top burr whilst turning the nut. So now I'd imagine you'll need to stick something through the hole in the disk to prevent the burr spinning - obviously something which won't damage the burr.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Michael87 said:
> 
> 
> > I cant seem to unscrew the nut, the top burr just rotates with it (both ways).
> ...


 It may need a bit of a jerk to help undo it.

John

-


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

KingoftheHeath said:


> I think you'd normally create resistance by holding the top burr whilst turning the nut. So now I'd imagine you'll need to stick something through the hole in the disk to prevent the burr spinning - obviously something which won't damage the burr.


Or just hold the disk whilst turning the nut


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

You have to jerk faster than it can rotate.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

M_H_S said:


> You have to jerk faster than it can rotate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I can do that but what about undoing disk?


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Fixed it! Thanks, just had to hold it tight. Experimented with a slow mo video to show how it works. Fast forward to 30s

Anyone know how I can embed a video?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Michael87 said:


> Fixed it! Thanks, just had to hold it tight. Experimented with a slow mo video to show how it works. Fast forward to 30s
> 
> Anyone know how I can embed a video?


 It's amazing that such a small hole picks up all the beans like that isn't it...but that's the beauty of it and the control of flow that it gives. I usually "jerk off" the bolt and "jerk on" to tighten, the inertia and resistance of the motor system is sufficient to get it tight enough and to loosen it. It's going to be good when existing owners get their hands on them.

Nice to see a backlink to the forum on the video description, we need more people doing that!


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Michael87 said:


> Fixed it! Thanks, just had to hold it tight. Experimented with a slow mo video to show how it works. Fast forward to 30s
> 
> Anyone know how I can embed a video?


 Out of curiosity how much was the dose?


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I believe that was 20g.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Michael87 said:


> I believe that was 20g.


 Cheers. Thanks for posting the video


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> It's amazing that such a small hole picks up all the beans like that isn't it...but that's the beauty of it and the control of flow that it gives. I usually "jerk off" the bolt and "jerk on" to tighten, the inertia and resistance of the motor system is sufficient to get it tight enough and to loosen it. It's going to be good when existing owners get their hands on them.
> 
> Nice to see a backlink to the forum on the video description, we need more people doing that!


 ; ) Do you jerk off often Dave ????

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajohn said:


> ; ) Do you jerk off often Dave ????
> 
> John
> 
> -


 That didn't take long did it....


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> That didn't take long did it....


 Sorry.

I mentioned jerking earlier, couldn't think of another term other than inertia. If more is needed the burr can be rotated either way via the nut and needs a certain amount of effort. Applying the effort more rapidly needs more effort due to the weight of the parts being turned needing to rotate and should be used to tighten the nut and will then be needed to undo it.

No need to go over the top and don't. It just means adding a bit of a jerk to the initial movement in the correct direction to finally tighten or to start undoing it.

John

-


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

How to ordre this nfn disk? I buy my niche zero in Hong Kong


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

You have to wait till March.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AartVV (Feb 2, 2020)

Received mine today. Right side up ?

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Man I need to clean my damn lid looking at how shiny these pictures are ?


----------



## Oy_mckoy (Sep 5, 2019)

I emailed Niche yesterday and they confirmed they're now being delivered with the disc....so I've ordered. So excited! Managed to find a buyer for my Wilfa as well. A good day...well until delivery.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I am curious, with this new NFC tool, can we now grind straight into the portafilter? As there should be far less need for mixing


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

How do you order just the disc? (Can't yet find it anywhere) thx


----------



## jschenk (Feb 11, 2020)

Coffeejon said:


> How do you order just the disc? (Can't yet find it anywhere) thx


 I will be available next month.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jschenk said:


> I will be available next month.


 How much will you cost


----------



## jschenk (Feb 11, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> How much will you cost


 Postage only.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> I am curious, with this new NFC tool, can we now grind straight into the portafilter? As there should be far less need for mixing


 Tried this out and the coffee went everywhere. Would not recommend without a funnel or custom made holder.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Sold my Mignon to part fund a Niche, it arrived today with the NFC disc fitted and had a "Dec" build date on it so assuming all new ones will have one as standard now.

I liked the way it stopped the popcorn and the grind sizing looks more consistent than I expected.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Must say, these discs work really well. They do not slow down the time it takes to grind at all. Even my poor taste buds can see the benefit of controlling the flow and the effect on particle size. So much so, that I have put my Clima Pro away for a short break! I have some Rave Chinese beans at the moment and they were nice on the CP but even nicer on the Niche.....I am surprised that I have said that but there you go


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> Must say, these discs work really well. They do not slow down the time it takes to grind at all. Even my poor taste buds can see the benefit of controlling the flow and the effect on particle size. So much so, that I have put my Clima Pro away for a short break! I have some Rave Chinese beans at the moment and they were nice on the CP but even nicer on the Niche.....I am surprised that I have said that but there you go


 The Xingang? Keep meaning to order a bag. Had the Girls Who Grind Coffee offering, was?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

catpuccino said:


> The Xingang? Keep meaning to order a bag. Had the Girls Who Grind Coffee offering, was?


 Nope, this one.....

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/china-lafu-4-gen?variant=19388682141750


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> Nope, this one.....
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/china-lafu-4-gen?variant=19388682141750


 I have had this coffee enjoyed it though only from my eureka of course.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Getting impatient now ?. Early March? Or Mid March? Into the second week we go. Received an email from indiegogo the other day on behalf of Niche telling me they were out of stock of Niche Whites....why would I care, I've already bought one. They don't even need to release those updates because the option to buy it get greyed out until they get more stock so why bother, it just spams inboxes.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> Getting impatient now ?. Early March? Or Mid March? Into the second week we go. Received an email from indiegogo the other day on behalf of Niche telling me they were out of stock of Niche Whites....why would I care, I've already bought one. They don't even need to release those updates because the option to buy it get greyed out until they get more stock so why bother, it just spams inboxes.


 @Rob1 I didn't realise they would come fitted as standard, so I jumped the gun and ordered a couple of those Eureka Atom bean flow distributors in case they never materialised. Which wasn't actually required it turns out ?

If the Niche official ones are pushed out further you would be more than welcome to one for £5 posted if you can't wait? Not the same but might offer some benefits?

Haven't received them yet but should do in the next week or so hopefully. Understand if it is really a "matter of principle"....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Must say, these discs work really well. They do not slow down the time it takes to grind at all. Even my poor taste buds can see the benefit of controlling the flow and the effect on particle size. So much so, that I have put my Clima Pro away for a short break! I have some Rave Chinese beans at the moment and they were nice on the CP but even nicer on the Niche.....I am surprised that I have said that but there you go


This is very interesting - the disk could be a step up for the niche in terms of taste in the cup. If I had any criticism it would be how taste can be flattened.

The finer grinding required with the disk plus the better particle distribution might create quite a difference, especially with light roasts.... cue the next round of Niche hysteria and love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> This is very interesting - the disk could be a step up for the niche in terms of taste in the cup. If I had any criticism it would be how taste can be flattened.
> 
> The finer grinding required with the disk plus the better particle distribution might create quite a difference, especially with light roasts.... cue the next round of Niche hysteria and love
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Remember your not grinding finer exactly, you're setting the grinder finer because the particle size distribution is reduced.

A very simplified example, not sure it's a good one but:

Without the disk the size distribution (6 being fine and 1 being coarse) of grinds without a disk was: 6,5,4,3,2,1 (your grind setting might be say 10) and you have a 28 second shot 36g for 18g of coffee

With a disk the size distribution might be 3,2,1 and your grind setting may need to be tightened up because you're producing coarser grinds and you may need to go finer perhaps 8 or 7. This then moves the distribution into the range 4,3,2 and the shot runs OK again


----------



## Oneds (Jun 4, 2015)

Is it possible to actually order these from Niche yet? If anyone could post a link that would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Rob1 I didn't realise they would come fitted as standard, so I jumped the gun and ordered a couple of those Eureka Atom bean flow distributors in case they never materialised. Which wasn't actually required it turns out
> If the Niche official ones are pushed out further you would be more than welcome to one for £5 posted if you can't wait? Not the same but might offer some benefits?
> Haven't received them yet but should do in the next week or so hopefully. Understand if it is really a "matter of principle"....


As you are a new recipient of the Niche with the disc, I'd be interested to know your thoughts in the quality in the cup with and without the disc.

Also where did you get the Atom ones and would they fit?

And how does the Niche compare to your Super Jolly and the old Mignon? Not workflow but taste.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@M_H_S - I will try with and without the discs when I get round to cleaning it, still at the new toy stage so don't really want to take it apart just yet!

It was a marked step up in comparison to the SJ. Did the Pepsi challenge with espresso from both, Niche was clear winner with the natural Das Almas from Origin I've got at the minute. It had a richer mouth feel, more fruit acids and an even more roasted salty peanut finish.

I do love the chunky ridiculousness of the big SJ, but it is going into the loft as a back up grinder for the time being. Links below for the Atom coffee dist disc, looks like it would fit and assuming the bolts are same size.

Seller in the Netherlands: https://www.vanpommeren.nl/eureka-schoep-t-b-v-atom-25800006

Thread on home barista - Including input from @DavecUK might need a bit of an extra mod to stop loosening.
https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/niche-zero-popcorning-fix-t60594.html


----------



## Niche Coffee (Aug 4, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Getting impatient now ?. Early March? Or Mid March? Into the second week we go. Received an email from indiegogo the other day on behalf of Niche telling me they were out of stock of Niche Whites....why would I care, I've already bought one. They don't even need to release those updates because the option to buy it get greyed out until they get more stock so why bother, it just spams inboxes.


 Hi, just so you know we can't control who receives the updates, it just sends to everyone so we apologise that you still receive all the updates. If you want to turn them off you should be able to in the Indiegogo settings.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

M_H_S said:


> As you are a new recipient of the Niche with the disc, I'd be interested to know your thoughts in the quality in the cup with and without the disc.
> 
> Also where did you get the Atom ones and would they fit?
> 
> ...


 Having had one for a couple of weeks now, I suppose I can comment. If you follow the idea, then the disc controls the flow on bean into the burrs. In theory then, this means that every bean is ground in the same way. One of the theories about virtually any grinder, was the different sized particles produced as the prescribed weight of dose works its way into and through the burrs. Those who wanted to, then stirred the grind up, the idea being th try and even out the particle size. that's a waste of time really, as it is not repeatable. Sure, stirring will distribute but not in a repeatable way.

I can suggest, that I am enjoying my drinks far more. My taste buds are not sophisticated but I am drinking more americanos of about 6 ounces. I have been running comparisons between the Niche and the Clima Pro with the same beans across several types, and the Niche has won every time. This is meaningless of course, as that just becomes my preference, but lt me leave you with a question.....who are you making coffee for....yourself primarily or your guests?


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Niche Coffee said:


> Hi, just so you know we can't control who receives the updates, it just sends to everyone so we apologise that you still receive all the updates. If you want to turn them off you should be able to in the Indiegogo settings.


 OP here. Perhaps you could indicate how long the rest of us will have to wait for the NFCs to be shipped out to us?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Having had one for a couple of weeks now, I suppose I can comment. If you follow the idea, then the disc controls the flow on bean into the burrs. In theory then, this means that every bean is ground in the same way. One of the theories about virtually any grinder, was the different sized particles produced as the prescribed weight of dose works its way into and through the burrs. Those who wanted to, then stirred the grind up, the idea being th try and even out the particle size. that's a waste of time really, as it is not repeatable. Sure, stirring will distribute but not in a repeatable way.
> I can suggest, that I am enjoying my drinks far more. My taste buds are not sophisticated but I am drinking more americanos of about 6 ounces. I have been running comparisons between the Niche and the Clima Pro with the same beans across several types, and the Niche has won every time. This is meaningless of course, as that just becomes my preference, but lt me leave you with a question.....who are you making coffee for....yourself primarily or your guests?


Mostly for me and my wife, but quite often for guests too. Why?

Yes i get the mechanics of it and good to know you taste the significant difference.

I wanted you to ask you though about the comparison with the Mythos. Are you saying before the nfc disk you preferred the Mythos? And also how much of that taste difference is down to the differing taste profiles between flats and conicals?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

M_H_S said:


> Mostly for me and my wife, but quite often for guests too. Why?
> 
> Yes i get the mechanics of it and good to know you taste the significant difference.
> 
> ...


 The question was to ask, is it more important for you to make coffee that appeals to your personal taste/style, or for those of your guests. Point being that not everyone might like a 15g weight in with (I never weigh out as I use a lever) an amount of espresso and a conservative amount of milk. My only change to that is to offer folks a range of size of cup which affects the finished product. If you are more concerned about making coffee that you like, then you tweak it for your own style.

I have probably had around 7 Mythos grinders. Have currently got a CP which is a slow spin compared to the Mythos One. I used to say the best coffee I ever made, was Java Jampit with a Mythos One on an L1 (ask @The Systemic Kid) but I find the CP does not rival that. I do not know if it is anything to do with spin speed or not, and I expect folks to question my opinion, but the Niche, with or without the flow disc and for the coffee types am drinking, produces a fuller flavour for me. It might be nothing more than conical v flat of course.

I hate the workflow of single dosing but appreciate its flexibility. I would much rather use the CP, here the question about who are you making coffee for.


----------



## Oneds (Jun 4, 2015)

Got the email update yesterday but just in case you haven't got the email, the official NFC is available from nichespares.com


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Mine arrived, fitted in a few minutes and its stopped the beans jumping around. Job done ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Fitted a couple of days ago. had to tighten the grind by almost four notches. (With elephant beans) It now takes at least four times as long to grind the same weight of beans. Unless I'm self deluding there is much more depth of flavour.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Fitted a couple of days ago. had to tighten the grind by almost four notches. (With elephant beans) It now takes at least four times as long to grind the same weight of beans. Unless I'm self deluding there is much more depth of flavour.


 Four times longer ! I'm not finding that at all. It is a touch longer but not that noticeable- should have timed it before I put the disc on but I think it was in the region of 1 sec per g and not much different now.

Im with you on the grind change, initially was 4 now about 3.5 lower


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

I received mine last week as well. It could all be all in my head, but it feels as if there is more "clarity" coming out of the espresso shots:

-Lavazza Rosso is more bitter

-Clifton EQ 18 is less acidic, more fragrant...


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for this advice, I have ordered one. Will take the opportunity to clean the burrs for the first time as had the Niche for around a year now. BTW how often should clean them?

My grind is 11 for my beans, so I guess I should try around 8 with the NFC fitted.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

gr4z said:


> Thanks for this advice, I have ordered one. Will take the opportunity to clean the burrs for the first time as had the Niche for around a year now. BTW how often should clean them?
> 
> My grind is 11 for my beans, so I guess I should try around 8 with the NFC fitted.


 I have never cleaned my burrs and I can't really see the point of that. They will get dirty as soon as you use them again...

Does Niche advises us to and to what purpose?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

More than that, dirty stale grounds hang around.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jony said:


> More than that, dirty stale grounds hang around.


 Hang around where exactly?


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

When you clean it you'll see! They're everywhere. How much difference it makes in the cup I couldn't say, but there are stale grounds all over the burr components.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Having odd results with the NFC so far. Only used it with light-medium roasts so far though. There's a greater clarity to the flavours but the extractions look bad with a bottomless PF. It's a strange one. With the Cartwheel LSOL I was able to identify everything but the floral notes, now with the NFC disc installed I get them but the extraction looks terrible. I'm thinking there might be more fines with the NFC than without, maybe a tighter distribution overall but with more fines? The puck doesn't seem to hold together as well but appearance aside I'd say the extractions were fine. It seems harder to dial in, again without the NFC I could get ok extractions across a range (obviously some better than others) now across the same range I'm getting sourness and bitterness at either end of the spectrum. I'm also a bit stumped currently about the grind setting differences. All this talk about going 4 notches finer makes it sound simple but I'm finding the same grind setting produces a shot that runs slower without the disc than with. I've noticed when tapping the basket to distribute there are lots of fines falling through the holes and puffing up out of the basket, landing on to the counter, whereas without the NFC disc this doesn't happen (or at least it's not noticeable).

All in all I'm thinking this: With the NFC you get more fines. The fines might block holes in the basket making a shot look like it's channelling but it's actually ok through the puck. Likewise I think the puck will be holding together fine and through the shot fines migrate out and clog holes making it look like it's falling apart; if it isn't falling apart the flow rate shouldn't rapidly increase and the flow rate does seem fairly stable...or at least gradually rises. I've tried an 18g and 20g VST dosed with 16/17/18/19g in the 18g basket and 19/20g in the 20g basket with the same results at different grind settings. Larger doses seem to produce shots with more body compared to smaller doses but other than that things are the same i.e. shots don't look better or run differently with a larger dose and coarser grind or smaller dose and finer grind. Shots bead evenly across the basket and form a central stream quickly but then holes seem to get clogged. The stream remains central but dead spots appear on the bottom of the basket. Like I said going off taste I wouldn't think anything was wrong but I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?

It is kind of cool that I can just remove the NFC disc and get toffee with raspberry/blueberry notes and then add the NFC disc and accentuate the fruit flavours. It's like having two different grinders.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Having odd results with the NFC so far. Only used it with light-medium roasts so far though. There's a greater clarity to the flavours but the extractions look bad with a bottomless PF. It's a strange one. With the Cartwheel LSOL I was able to identify everything but the floral notes, now with the NFC disc installed I get them but the extraction looks terrible. I'm thinking there might be more fines with the NFC than without, maybe a tighter distribution overall but with more fines? The puck doesn't seem to hold together as well but appearance aside I'd say the extractions were fine. It seems harder to dial in, again without the NFC I could get ok extractions across a range (obviously some better than others) now across the same range I'm getting sourness and bitterness at either end of the spectrum. I'm also a bit stumped currently about the grind setting differences. All this talk about going 4 notches finer makes it sound simple but I'm finding the same grind setting produces a shot that runs slower without the disc than with. I've noticed when tapping the basket to distribute there are lots of fines falling through the holes and puffing up out of the basket, landing on to the counter, whereas without the NFC disc this doesn't happen (or at least it's not noticeable).
> 
> All in all I'm thinking this: With the NFC you get more fines. The fines might block holes in the basket making a shot look like it's channelling but it's actually ok through the puck. Likewise I think the puck will be holding together fine and through the shot fines migrate out and clog holes making it look like it's falling apart; if it isn't falling apart the flow rate shouldn't rapidly increase and the flow rate does seem fairly stable...or at least gradually rises. I've tried an 18g and 20g VST dosed with 16/17/18/19g in the 18g basket and 19/20g in the 20g basket with the same results at different grind settings. Larger doses seem to produce shots with more body compared to smaller doses but other than that things are the same i.e. shots don't look better or run differently with a larger dose and coarser grind or smaller dose and finer grind. Shots bead evenly across the basket and form a central stream quickly but then holes seem to get clogged. The stream remains central but dead spots appear on the bottom of the basket. Like I said going off taste I wouldn't think anything was wrong but I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?
> 
> It is kind of cool that I can just remove the NFC disc and get toffee with raspberry/blueberry notes and then add the NFC disc and accentuate the fruit flavours. It's like having two different grinders.


 I agree with all of that.... perhaps not the tasting notes but the fact that it feels like a different grinder.

On balance I prefer having it than not.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I agree with all of that too. As i mentioned before i am having much more fines now in my mug with aeropress, when making espresso if i dont stir the grounds in the grind cup and tip them straight away to portafilter, grounds are very fluffy and fills the basket right up which has never been the case for me before.

I wonder if those fines happen when we tip the beans and start the grinder. I will test now, i will tip the beans when grinder is running and compare.

But taste wise i prefer having nfc disk than not as well.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok i have tried tipping the beans while grinder is running. You don't try ok  ended up quite a few beans on the floor lol.

Second try. Tipped the beans slowly so none of them dropped through the nfc disk hole before switched on grinder. Fines definitely reduced in the mug but still there. But taste wise it is cleaner and sweeter. Need to try this more.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Scratch that. Probably down to old beans and a relatively light roast. Using fresh coffee and getting the same kind of behaviour as before.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Just installed my disc, and I have to say, it really does improve the taste coming from the Niche. Well worth the £10.


----------



## Polly (Jun 20, 2019)

Coffeejon said:


> Just installed my disc, and I have to say, it really does improve the taste coming from the Niche. Well worth the £10.


 Ah, you believe in 'worth' being more than just the intrinsic cost of production plus a small margin for profit and distribution then?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Polly said:


> Ah, you believe in 'worth' being more than just the intrinsic cost of production plus a small margin for profit and distribution then?


 Worth is subjective.

Value is objective.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Polly said:


> Ah, you believe in 'worth' being more than just the intrinsic cost of production plus a small margin for profit and distribution then?


 As usual, can't post a comment on this forum without a comment like above. I'm getting really tired of it, I'm just trying to add some feedback.

@admin this forum is really getting tiring. Please can you make a 'please chill' comment as it's hard to comment at all on anything withsome one adding a rather tiresome comment. It's a real shame as it was 'a friendly place' now I'm tired of it. Yes I'm fedup with being locked up for 4 weeks, but this happens everytime I come here. Please people, grow up and be constructive and nice!!!!!


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I'd give Polly a chance to reply. I thought they were agreeing that the disk is worth it, albeit in a slightly passive aggressive way - with the passive aggressiveness being aimed at those who moaned at the disk's cost.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

KingoftheHeath said:


> I'd give Polly a chance to reply. I thought they were agreeing that the disk is worth it, albeit in a slightly passive aggressive way - with the passive aggressiveness being aimed at those who moaned at the disk's cost.


 fair enough.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

I can fully echo what @Rob1 posted on 3rd April.

I will do now some direkt comparisons with the same beans etc with and without the disc.

Also had the feeling that the shot is much more "nervous" with the disc (not sure if this word makes sense in that context but when I look at the shot with the naked PF this word came to my mind).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Johey said:


> I can fully echo what @Rob1 posted on 3rd April.
> I will do now some direkt comparisons with the same beans etc with and without the disc.
> Also had the feeling that the shot is much more "nervous" with the disc (not sure if this word makes sense in that context but when I look at the shot with the naked PF this word came to my mind).


Ha! I've ordered the disk, unsure when it will turn up. But... what do you my "nervous" in this context? I'm curious to know!


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ha! I've ordered the disk, unsure when it will turn up. But... what do you my "nervous" in this context? I'm curious to know!


 No easy to describe. But when I look at the flow with a naked PF the coffee stream is more "dancing around" rather than straight from the middle and I also see more spritz on the cup.

That's not always the case but more often than without the disk. It seems - at least for me with my humble skills - that consistency is harder to achieve with the disk...

Would also like to hear some experts' opinion on that and also what's the explanation for Rob1's and others observations.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Got mine today (thanks @DavecUK). The sensitivity in adjustment from the tighter grind distribution is very noticable but in terms of taste I'm afraid I can't comment yet as its arrived coincided with me starting new beans. Can echo what others say, I'm somewhere between 3-4 steps finer than I'd expect to be typically.


----------



## Fabtastic (Mar 18, 2021)

Greetings all -

I'm going to resurrect this thread: I've tried ordering the NFC on the Niche site but at the point of getting to the billing page an 'unknown error' flares up and the process just crashes (i.e. nothing for it than to quit the screen).

Has anybody been having the same experience? Is there too much demand? (I see that a new Niche grinder is currently selling on e-bay for £850.00. Wow...).

Fabrice


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I have one but clicked on the page using pay by paypal and the usual happened

https://nichespares.com/

Only thing is that the checkout option also seems to work.

I've been tuning the height of my disk to get an even feed to the burrs. This alters grind time which in turn IMHO also alters the degree of grind.


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Fabtastic said:


> Greetings all -
> 
> I'm going to resurrect this thread: I've tried ordering the NFC on the Niche site but at the point of getting to the billing page an 'unknown error' flares up and the process just crashes (i.e. nothing for it than to quit the screen).
> 
> ...


 I doubt there would be much demand for the disk as all machines shipped since about February 2020 have had them fitted as standard, so it would only be people who have broken it or earlier machines that would need one. I'd have expected most of the earlier users to have got one or have their own solution by now.

The page looks like a standard Shopify setup lots of companies use and worked OK as far as I went in the checkout process.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've ordered mine from there. It's legit.

Niche Zero Accessories [TENK - China]: https://nichespares.com/


----------

